# Husband hitting the 6 month mourn



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

He has been doing pretty good until now, but the last two weeks have been hard for him. The time has past and now her realizes the lost.

I don't judge this process for anyone. But it would be great if Rob could get some candles for his strength and calm to help him get through this time missing Belle and General.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

lit a candle for you


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Of course, candle it. Take care, both of you.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the support. I think with the holidays coming, it will be hard on him too. He was also probably masking some of his feelings since it's been really hard on me. He is very protective of the puppies too. So any spiritual support is welcomed!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll go light a candle. I think it's really hard on our guys to lose these precious souls. They just aren't able sometimes to express it like we women do. I wrote a book about our final journey with Barkley, gave it to my husband, and he still can't bring himself to finish it, even 18+ months later. He told me he just misses him so much and it's too painful, despite knowing I peppered the book with some of our happy memories.

HUGS to both of you as the holiday season begins--it's a tough time for sure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

I will be praying for Rob and you and will light a candle!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Nath, did not see this til now. So sorry. Please know that we're sending all of our thoughts and prayers and lighting a candle for ya'll.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. He seems a bit better today. All the support is really appreciated.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

It's just nice knowing that I have people who get it!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it's also the holidays coming up. As excited as I am about having Jordan this year, I am missing the girls terribly. I am going through that phase, AGAIN, where I can't hardly bare to look at their pictures and that makes me sad too. I see so much of each of them in Jordan, I try to really focus on that. Hugs to you and your hubby. XXOO


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I lit a candle for Rob and you. I am so sorry you have hard days.


----------

